# Wie bekomm ich diesen "?glow?"-Effekt hin?



## GiminiC (15. Juli 2002)

Wär echt nett, wenn ihr mir Tips geben könnt oder wenns schonmal besprochen wurde nen Link zum jeweiligem Thema, ich hab nähmlich kein Plan wie man das sooooo geil hinbekommen soll.

Ich denke mal mit einfach Helligkeit einstellen wird das nicht zu realisieren sein.

Danke

P.S. wie kann ich mehrere Ebenen Markieren und alle gleichzeitig verschieben?


----------



## Nino (15. Juli 2002)

Also du duplizierst das normale Bild und wendest bei der duplizierten Ebene den "Gaußscherer Weichzeichner" an (ca. 5 pixel)und setzt den Ebenen-Modi auf "Negativ multiplizieren". Nun kannst du es eventuell mit dem Abwedler verfeinern.

Da gibt es natürlich mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Probier einfach bissl rum =)

Mfg
Nino

Ich hab jetzt mal schnell was gemacht.

Vorher:







Nachher:






Muss halt bisschen rumprobieren


----------



## GiminiC (15. Juli 2002)

Danke es funktioniert, kanns leider nicht anhängen, weils nicht Jugendfrei ist  

Wie geht das mit mehrere Ebenen markieren und gleichzeitig verschieben? kann mir da jemadn noch einen Tip geben (bin von Corel Photopaint umgeschtiegen)


----------



## cocoon (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von GiminiC _
> *Wie geht das mit mehrere Ebenen markieren und gleichzeitig verschieben? *



Überall 'n Häkchen vor und dann Verschieben.


----------



## GiminiC (15. Juli 2002)

Hab doch noch ein Jugendfreies gemacht, von meinem Lieblingszeichner Masamune Shirow:

vorher & nachher


----------



## foxx21 (15. Juli 2002)

ja ist gut geworden

-greez


----------



## GiminiC (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> *
> 
> Überall 'n Häkchen vor und dann Verschieben. *



Wo soll ich ein häckchen machen? im Ebenen Browser kann ich da keins machen (PS7)


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Juli 2002)

guck im handbuch (falls du eins besitzt...)


----------



## Sliver (15. Juli 2002)

Moin,

kann man diesen Effekt auch eingrenzen für z.b. Haare und drumherum?


----------



## foxx21 (16. Juli 2002)

> guck im handbuch (falls du eins besitzt...)




100€ dagegen


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Juli 2002)

muhaha


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Juli 2002)

> kann man diesen Effekt auch eingrenzen für z.b. Haare und drumherum?



ja - einfach den Bereich maskieren ... Stichwort "F1" => maskieren ...


----------



## Nino (16. Juli 2002)

Du kannst auch den Bereich auswählen und dann wirkts sich es halt nur auf den ausgewählten Bereich aus.


----------



## GiminiC (16. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxx21 _
> *
> 
> 
> 100€ dagegen  *



Doch, habs mir grad runtergeladen  

nene, geht schon alles seine Ordnung, nur weiss ich nicht wo ich da suchen soll und im mom hab ich auch kein Bock das ganze Ding zu lesen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Juli 2002)

@foxx21, meine konto nummer ist...


----------



## foxx21 (16. Juli 2002)

handbuch runtergeladen,

das bekommt man doch beim kauf


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Juli 2002)

nicht rausreden foxx, geld her


----------



## GiminiC (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxx21 _
> *handbuch runtergeladen,
> 
> das bekommt man doch beim kauf *



Ja klar, aber für die, dies nicht gekauft haben, die müssens sich halt irgendwo runterladen.


----------



## foxx21 (17. Juli 2002)

sag ich doch er hat sichs nicht gekauft 


hehe smallB

*G*


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Juli 2002)




----------



## Avariel (31. Juli 2002)

@GiminiC: Kannst du mal den Link posten, wo du das Handbuch her hast? Wenn mehr Leute das Handbuch haben, gibts vielleicht weniger unnötige Fragen (von mir) in Tuts.de.


----------



## stiffy (31. Juli 2002)

nochma zurück zum thema, ich wär die sache so angegangen:

ebene dupliziert, filter -> andere -> helle bereiche vergrössern (1-2px) dann gausschen weischzeichner und ebene auf negativ multipliziern. is zwar nur ne kleine variante, sieht aber recht gut aus wie ich finde 

btw der glow effekt wird auch bloom genannt


----------



## sLaM (31. Juli 2002)

danke für den geilen effekt!!!

ach ja, ... koennte ich mit 20 noch einsteigen?


----------



## Psyclic (31. Juli 2002)

wo willst denn hin ?


----------

